# Who wants to Catfish....



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

I need to get out and Catfish, have only been twice this month, I was going about every night. Just kinda seeing if anyone would like to get out and slay some Shovelheads....Let me know. Tea


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish I would have seen this sooner, I am getting ready now to hit a local Lake for Channel cats..Have just about given up on the Flatheads this year


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

Where ya gonna fish Jack?? Channel Cats are not a bad idea either.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am gonna fish at scioto trails state forest appx 15 miles south of chillicothe..Got to wait till my son gets off work at 9pm..You want to go?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Or we could hit the scioto at chillicothe, but I have been doing poorly there.


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

We will hook up tomorrow night brother if all goes well, go catch a big one, take a pic and let her go. You have the same philosophy I do brother. Tea


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Matt just got back, only fished the Scioto for a couple hrs, the water was coming up fast..My son caught a nice Channel as soon as we got there, then nothing else.
The misses just informed me that since tomorrow is her only day off in two weeks that I will not be going fishing  

We shall hook up soon, how about over labor day weekend?


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

I am game man, sorry not much luck tonight. Enjoy the day with the wife. I definatly need to get out, you let me know when you can go and I will be there. Tea


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, count on it over labor day weekend...Here is a pic of my son with the only fish tonight


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

Very nice Channel there, on Cut Shad?? Just curious.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, cut shad is what I use most of the time.  The Flats usually hit it good also, but this year it has not been producing flats


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

I figured that, I have some Skipjack left in the Freezer I think, but not common around here so they may ignore it. It worked well on the Ohio for me and in Chatt at the Gathering. We will get out soon brother. Tea


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Teabag

Your every where in this State. You know you can always fish with me buddy. 

See ya the 18th at Forked Run!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------

